# Couple O' knobs



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Here's a couple of knobbys and my take on a thumbstick. Wasn't sure about the kink but turned out to be very comfortable. Now they just need lanyard holes and a few coats of teak oil.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Love the knob stick on the right, that's my kind of stick, the thumb stick looks heavy, is it? What types of wood are they? I assume the knob stick is Blackthorn or similar? One thing I have picked up from this forum is that; if it is comfortable for YOURSELF or if YOU are happy with how the stick looks then that is all that matters, I have issues with some of my sticks that I thought were "wrong" or would be frowned upon but here, anything seems to go. I am not very good at making sticks but the thing is, I enjoy the whole process, even the sanding so I will continue to practice until the enjoyment goes. N.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks! I'm in no way an expert myself just learning as I go. That's why I'm so glad I found this site! Anyway.. the thumbnstick is ash, a bit heavier than most but it has a nice balance and I like a slightly "meatier"staff. Unfortunately blackthorn doesn't grow around here. It's either apple or maple I couldn't tell which tree the sucker was from.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those will look nice when they are finished.


----------

